# Feral Cat Summit 2005 is Coming



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

-----Original Message-----
From: canecanem, Date: Sun, 14 Aug 2005 22:19:57 -0000

Feral Cat Summit 2005 is Coming

IDA - in partnership with The Humane Society of the United States
(HSUS), the American Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to
Animals (ASPCA), the Alliance for Philadelphia's Animals and the
Mayor's Alliance for New York City's Animals - is proud to co-
present the 2nd Annual National Feral Cat Summit. This one-day
conference will feature presentations and workshops by feral cat
experts and Trap-Neuter-Return (TNR) leaders from around the
country, including Esther Mechler (SPAY USA), Dr. Margaret Slater
(Texas A&M University professor), Kit Jenkins (PETsMART Charities),
Anitra Frazier (author of "The New Natural Cat"), Bryan Kortis
(Neighborhood Cats) and IDA's Valerie Sicignano. Presentations will
emphasize practical information and instruction to help participants
more effectively advocate for feral cats and implement TNR programs
in their communities.

What: 2nd Annual National Feral Cat Summit 2005
When: Saturday, October 15 from 9:00 a.m. to 6:00 p.m.
Where: Wyndham Philadelphia at Franklin Plaza, 17th & Race Streets,
Philadelphia, Penn. (click here for directions)

Registration is $40 before September 1 and $50 thereafter (the
registration fee includes a vegan lunch). For the complete program
and registration information, please visit www.neighborhoodcats.org.


----------



## Blynkk (Aug 5, 2005)

I was thinking of going, is anyone else contemplating it? Has anyone attended the previous conference? What did they think?


----------

